# ITT: List Beautiful Albums



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Pink Floyd: Momentary Lapse of Reason/Endless River/Division Bell
Tom Waits: Closing Time
Chopin/Ivan Moravec: Nocturnes
Beck: Sea Change/Morning Phase
Bill Evans: Bill Evans For Lovers
Satie: Gymnopedie/Gnossiennes


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

Captainnumber36 said:


> Pink Floyd: Momentary Lapse of Reason/Endless River/Division Bell
> Tom Waits: Closing Time
> Chopin/Ivan Moravec: Nocturnes
> Beck: Sea Change/Morning Phase
> ...


Do I understand all genres are allowed Captian ......


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Rogerx said:


> Do I understand all genres are allowed Captian ......


Yep! 

....................


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

edited and deleted.


----------



## Chibi Ubu (11 mo ago)

Haibane Renmei Soundtrack






Good stuff!


----------



## Simon Moon (Oct 10, 2013)

*Pat Metheny and Lyle Mays - As Falls Wichita, So Falls Wichita Falls*

This is a unique album for Metheny and Mays, as it is not really jazz in any form. The title track is a long, drop dead beautiful, 'epic' of music that is not quite ambient (it has a lot more going on than ambient).

A very hard to categorize recording.


----------



## Simon Moon (Oct 10, 2013)

If anyone could bring the beauty to prog, it would be the Italians.

Here, from their debut album, "Storia di un Minuto", is Premiate Forneria Marconi, better known as PFM.

Impressioni di Settembre






Dove... Quando


----------



## Simon Moon (Oct 10, 2013)

German guitar and keyboard duo, Fuurs and Frohling first album after the breakup of prog band, Schicke, Fuhrs and Frohling, called "Ammerland" had some beautiful stuff on it.


----------



## Simon Moon (Oct 10, 2013)

It's hard to beat the beauty of Mike Oldfield's, "Ommadawn".


----------



## Philidor (11 mo ago)

Oscar Peterson Trio: Night Train










Valentyn Silvestrov: Bagatelles and Serenades










Johannes Brahms: String Quintets
The Raphael Ensemble










Alfred Schnittke: Choir Concerto
Polyansky










Mixed Choir music - Górecki, Pärt, Barber, Martin, Schönberg
Robert Shaw Festival Singers


----------



## Forster (Apr 22, 2021)

What does "ITT" mean ?


----------



## Simon Moon (Oct 10, 2013)

Forster said:


> What does "ITT" mean ?


"In This Thread".

Not sure it really had to be used here, since the rest of the OP title is pretty self explanatory.


----------



## NoCoPilot (Nov 9, 2020)




----------

